# Here we go again



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Seriously? Geezy Beezy. Makes me think hidden remote motion cameras are a good investment.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, I really hate that. I would be devastated if my bees were stolen. I really hope they're recovered and those responsible are held accountable.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting wording... Bee "families". Well either way hate to see thievery. Good luck


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Last year I saw a minimum of 3 robberies in the central upper valley. It appears the bee thieves are still active. Sorry for your loss and I hope your families are recovered and returned to you.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

hate a thief!! I would love to come up on somebody with a trailer half loaded with my stuff. I could use a new trailer and always like testing my handloads on live targets.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

babybee said:


> Interesting wording... Bee "families". Well either way hate to see thievery. Good luck


Russians....around here that is what they call their hives...families


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Never saw those hives, but it's in my neck of the woods, doubtful they'd still be around here, but will keep a look out.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, I'm not there yet and maybe never will be there,(almonds), but a thief for greed is the worst. It's not like a kid stealing a loaf of bread because he is homeless and hungry, but has equipment to load up and make money with yours. The worst of the worst. 

I hope they start manufacturing GPS devices that are affordable and small enough that can be routed into woodenware. That way everyone can have a dozen or so scattered into the yard and in everything from pallets to frames.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Game cameras. You'd be surprised at what you find around your hives. No humans yet for me..luckily. But if they come around, I'll know. And I'll know who. And when.


----------

